# Att: Harrington an harnell buyer's !!!!!!!



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Att: Harnell an harrington buyer's !!!!!!!!
There is a certain pawn shop in this town ? ( corpus christi ) . That is selling rod's an calling them harrington's an harnell ! Beware !!
Went to bob hall pier yesterday evening . An a guy was so happy that his father got him a ? So called harrington 542 for his birthday. Well it was not a harrington. Paid $ 500.00 for it.
This is the third rod someone has came to me an asked .
And they are not harrington or harnell's. But paying the price.
Also ran into a few on crieg's list the same way !!!!!!
Also beware ! Have seen sticker put on rod's that are not harrington an harnell.
Its sad that you have to tell a person that he was ripped off .
Thanks an beware !!!!!!!!!
Steve


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

If I were the one ripped off I would be hard pressed to pick the bigger disappointment, money gone or I still didn't have one of these black beauties. I cant believe I paid 60.00 bucks for those blanks and thought I got ripped off, but then again it was early 80's Good share Steve.


----------



## AHP (Jun 12, 2014)

Shame!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

how would one know how to spot an authentic harrington


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I bet I know what pawn shop it was... Tried to tell me a rod they had was one.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Fake - Harnell/Harringtons*

Little Big Boat,

The "Old Harnell's" (60's-70s) were Black all the way thru the blank...Take the 
Butt Cap off...check if the color goes all the way thru the sidewall of the blank...
I guess you could take the tip off....But that would be a little harder...

Somewhere I saw a sheet with the "Specific Dimensions" of Harnell/Harington rods...
That info is available...somewhere...

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Mustad7731 said:


> Little Big Boat,
> 
> The "Old Harnell's" (60's-70s) were Black all the way thru the blank...Take the
> Butt Cap off...check if the color goes all the way thru the sidewall of the blank...
> ...


 I have a list of the various blanks with their dimensions, tip and butt etc. Doc Ski may chime in. He knew the Harrington family on the west coast. He may have some insight as to a definite way to ID a genuine blank.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh I didn't buy it.. It didn't have a label and I don't gamble! I do have a old rod that could be one but ain't going to bet on it..


----------

